# Coldwater bottom dweller!



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, im looking for a coldwater bottom dweller, i love pleco's and I really want to get something similar for my tank.. Searching the twiternet, apparently the Hill stream loach is a good 'un?, also apparently the Rubbernosed plec? - probably completely wrong just some web page said they can be kept in sub-tropical waters. Can anyone shed some light?.


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

khuli loach are OK


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Hillstream loaches need very specific conditions - high oxygen levels and fast filter flow rates and can be difficult to keep alive. 
AFAIK khuli loaches aren't suitable for coldwater tanks either...:hmm:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

hillstreams are fine but no where near as big as a plec, I think common plecs are ok as the water isnt too cold in your home.

weather loaches are cold water bottom dwellers


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Trillian said:


> AFAIK khuli loaches aren't suitable for coldwater tanks either...:hmm:


 
I have never heard of them in cold water either tbh.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

herpmad_boi said:


> Ok, im looking for a coldwater bottom dweller, i love pleco's and I really want to get something similar for my tank.. Searching the twiternet, apparently the Hill stream loach is a good 'un?, also apparently the Rubbernosed plec? - probably completely wrong just some web page said they can be kept in sub-tropical waters. Can anyone shed some light?.


Hillstream loach do best in fast flowing water with hi-oxygen levels.
Rubbernose plec are tropical they are not to put them in a cold water tank.

The only thing left real are weather loaches they are coldwater and very common.

Normal weather loach.









Golden weather loach.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Weather loaches are my favourite fish! I had one that lived for 8 years and a pair that lived for over 10. They do uproot plants and rearrange the bottom of the tank a lot, and can leap out of the water if you haven't got a well-fitted lid. 
For their unique looks and comedy value I'd reccommend them every time!


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Buddy of mine has loads of Weather loach in a massive pond in the garden. Huge they are.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

weather loach are your best bet but they get very big.


Hillstream loachs would be ok but need fast water.


Plecs are tropical so not for coldwater. They will live in room temp tanks but its not good for them. It's the whole survive/thrive debate


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

will also put in a good word for weatherl oaches. i have kept probably hundreds of fish species, but the weather loach has to be one of my favourite. they are true comic characters, interesting, incquisitive and very active. andthey can tell you when a storm is on the way and are farm ore accurate than the met office!


----------

